# Sandpit for hedgie



## jdmwood (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi all, 

Just wanted some advice.

I gave my 2 year old Pygmy Hedgehog a little sandpit in his cage a while back. It was basically a porcelein dish filled with chinchilla dust (very fine sand). He seemed to absolutely love it, rolling around in it and really enjoying it. 

I stopped it because I was worried that the dust was too fine and was getting in his eyes. 

My question is this: would it be OK to use normal sand, e.g. builders sand? Or maybe pure sand of some kind? 

The nearest I've seen is stuff for lining bird cages but it looks very coarse. Any ideas?

John


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sand is not really good for hedgies,besides getting it in their eyes you have to worry about getting it stuck to/in private areas.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree also, I think there too high a risk for something bad to happen from it. It could hurt eyes, private areas, lungs.


----------

